# Alice Pack Bike Panniers



## wildwerden (Apr 23, 2014)

Just stumbled across this and thought I should share this brilliance with ya'all --









i will definitely be trying to do something similar to this -- maybe the alice on one side and sleep sack on the other...

Source: http://sipseystreetirregulars.blogspot.com/2012/11/praxis-military-bike-bags.html


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2014)

That's pretty damn awesome! Looks like I need to get a few cheap surplus rucks.


----------



## Thrasymachus (May 3, 2014)

Too much extra weight between the metal frames on both Alice backpacks and the all metal ammo box. It may look good in a photo, but weight matters alot when you are actually propelling yourself.

According to this just one Alice frame is 2.4 lbs!
http://www.usmilitarybackpack.com/alice-pack-c49-gi-type-alice-frame.htm
That size ammo box is about 4-6 lbs!
http://www.imsplus.com/ammo-cans/

Also the ammo box and the Alice backpacks sit very high. Having several extra lbs. of weight that high on what would be the rear rack, even when unloaded leads to less stability and a more laborious ride.


----------



## wildwerden (May 13, 2014)

I replaced my frame with a much newer issued plastic frame that was built for jumping off planes with. it's pretty tough and very very light.


----------



## claymation (May 19, 2014)

Pretty good idea ! Agree with lower center of gravity, more control with heavier loads.


----------



## Zork Doom (Nov 29, 2015)

Pretty rad.. I would scrap the pack frames and stitch on some thin plastic sheets on the back of the packs to keep the packs from bunching up and rubbing on the back wheel, posibly black or OD green plastic, also would stitch some straps in key tug spots (top corners, top middle, left & right bottom sides, bottom middle) on the packs to keep it all in place on the rack.


----------



## callmeG (Nov 29, 2015)

If you want something smaller and low profile use surplus musette bags. I used them for a few years and they are awesome.


----------



## BuiltForComfortNotSpeed (Jan 28, 2016)

The concept is great. The suggestions for lowering the weight and center of gravity are spot on. What I have always liked about this type of set up using packs instead of panniers or buckets is that if your bicycle is beyond repair, then it's much easier to walk away like this than anything else. Using packs also allows you to sort easier and gives quick access to things you use constantly. The only drawback is the lack of security since you can't lock up an alice pack. You can put a lock on the metal box so if you wanted to deal with the extra weight and needed something to secure your valuables then this would be an option. I would of course find a way to secure the metal box to the rear rack.

I hope to see more inspirational posts like this. Thank you


----------



## Doc Road (Mar 1, 2016)

Pretty Kool,I would try a front rack version,especially since it's not a light waight set up. It's been proven;rider waight in the back cargo up front,will make life better.


----------

